# Help Needed for Filling German National Visa Applicaiton



## UdayBASIS

Hello Experts,

I am now in the process for applying for German National Visa.

While doing the same, I have come across this section: 18, where in the question is:

'Will You be accompanied by members of Your Family?'. 

What can I answer this question?

My situation is as below:

I am currently applying for Employment based Residence Permit, and would like to bring my family to Germany, as soon as possible. However, y spouse does not yet have a A1 certificate.

So, I cannot apply for Residence permit for Spouse, unless there is a A1 certificate (Or I am in possession of EU Blue Card, which would be known only after reaching Germany).

Please let me know, if I should answer 'YES' or 'NO' to this question, as I would like my family to accompany me later in Germany.

P.S: This question might be very silly, but would like to get clarified, if this has any effect on applying for Residence Permit later.

Thanks,
Uday


----------



## liju84

Hi Uday..congratulations on your job offer ..Iam also an IT prof from India with 7+ exp interested in migrating to Germany.Could you guide me on how you did the job search from india ? Do we need a german cv and knowledge of German language to get replies ?


----------



## UdayBASIS

liju84 said:


> Hi Uday..congratulations on your job offer ..Iam also an IT prof from India with 7+ exp interested in migrating to Germany.Could you guide me on how you did the job search from india ? Do we need a german cv and knowledge of German language to get replies ?


Please PM me. I could share, what I know (though I did not search). 
Thanks,
Uday


----------



## liju84

Hi Uday, I am still a new member hence it doesn't allow me to PM


----------



## sathisha.mk

Hi All,
I am Sathisha, Basically from Bangalore. Now I am working in Shanghai on work permit from HCL. I have new assignment to work in Dusseldorf, Germany. I am applying for Work permit from Shanghai, China to Germany. please help with Procedure and Links to process further. Need your help


----------



## liju84

Won't HCL process the work permit for you ?


----------



## sathisha.mk

Hi Liju,
HCL will support for India geo employee, not Sanghai. We need to do by our own or else we need to go back to India and then apply with support of HCL


----------



## UdayBASIS

sathisha.mk said:


> Hi Liju,
> HCL will support for India geo employee, not Sanghai. We need to do by our own or else we need to go back to India and then apply with support of HCL


Hi Sathisha,

As far as I looked into the procedures for applying for Work/residence permit, I am able to find the following links to PDF documents, which explain in detail about the requirements.
However, they area in cantonese, and You would have to translate them. (can do also via translate.google.com):

http://www.china.diplo.de/contentblob/3488754/Daten/3211312/allgshan130418dd.pdf
http://www.china.diplo.de/contentblob/3765444/Daten/3782742/blauekarte140106dd.pdf
http://www.china.diplo.de/contentblob/3488738/Daten/3789883/arbeit140107dd.pdf

Hope this helps You!

BR,
Uday


----------



## sathisha.mk

Hi Uday,
Thanks, I will look into the PDF. Hope will be able to address the procedure


----------

